# openoffice-ximian-1.3.8有没有firefly的补丁啊

## r0bertz

ok, 谢谢提醒我知道了

openoffice-ximian-1.3.8有没有firefly的补丁啊Last edited by r0bertz on Mon Feb 14, 2005 3:32 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## EricHsu

发帖前请先看看发帖指引, 谢谢  :Wink: 

 *发帖指引 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. 选择一个好题目 - 请勿使用诸如 "求救! 我是 gentoo 新手!" 这样没人乐意看到的题目. 请在题目中扼要地说出你的问题, 随后在帖子里深入细致地给以阐述. 请在帖子中复述 (repeat) 你的问题, 这可以让一切更加清晰. 请避免使用 "如题" 这类字眼. 一个好的标题应该象这样 "我运行某某程序时 X 总崩溃". 
> 
> 

 

----------

